# My beginning in the dairy world



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been raising meat goat for 2 years now and I just picked up my first two Nubian doelings yesterday. They are sweethearts. I will be milking them here in a year or so and cannot wait to be drinking fresh goats milk . Please meet Luna and Lana. They are both registered American Nubian.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is Luna


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, they are both beautiful!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

And this is Lana


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

russellp said:


> Wow, they are both beautiful!


Thank you! I couldn't be happier with them!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

When these girls mature we should let my giant Saanen buck visit. Could produce the perfect dairy goat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls!

Those are some horns on that boy!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

He throws 70% does.
Seems odd, but even with a solid white doe he throws bold color patterns. Not just cocoa or brown like you might expect from the sable genetics, but black, chocolate and butterscotch. I have included a pic of maybe his most beautiful doeling yet, a half Saanen half Nubian. She now consistently gives over a gallon a day.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I really like the spotted doe!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

russellp said:


> When these girls mature we should let my giant Saanen buck visit. Could produce the perfect dairy goat!


I plan to get a registered buck to breed these girls so that I can sell 100 % registered Nubians.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking girls for sure!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am so excited! I had a goat friend call me and say she has a friend who raises Nubians and she had a doe reject a little buckling and she doesn't have time to bottle feed. He is a registered American Nubian that carries price o fields lines on his sires side and his dam is a FF and is producing a gallon a day! I will post pictures on Tuesday when I bring him home.


----------



## goateeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Pubgal83, I also live in middle tenn and am wanting to get some Nubians. Your doelings look familiar. Didn't happen to purchase them in Maury County did you? I live in Primm Springs, so we might just be neighbors. They are terrific looking little girls. Lots of success to you in your new adventure.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought my girls in the Lebanon area from Russell's Ridge Nubians. The owner, Julie Russell, is amazing! I highly recommend her to anyone starting out in the Nubian world. I live in Readyville myself.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is my little buckling I am getting


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

They are all darling!! Congrats on your new endeavor!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

goateeman said:


> Pubgal83, I also live in middle tenn and am wanting to get some Nubians. Your doelings look familiar. Didn't happen to purchase them in Maury County did you? I live in Primm Springs, so we might just be neighbors. They are terrific looking little girls. Lots of success to you in your new adventure.


I wanted to let you know that the sister to my new buckling is for sale as well and when I saw her today I fell in love with her. She is absolutely gorgeous and looks like she will have great confirmation. If I didn't commit to getting her brother I would have brought her home with me. I can get you in touch with the owner if you may be interested.


----------

